# Trail im Hamburger Wald wachsen



## Mr.Freeride (16. Januar 2007)

hi,
die Trails wachsen und werden immer mehr bei uns im Hamburger Wald in Großhansdorf/Ahrensburg.
Von kleinen Jumps bis hin zu kleinen und großen Drops und Wallride.
Das größte was wir bisher haben ist ein 4-5 Meter Speeddrop und ganz neu
ein 6-7 meter Drop! Wallride wird am Wochenende fertig!
Geplant ist auch eine über 300 Meter Strecke gespickt mit Tabels, Anliegern, Doubles, Wippen, schmallen Northshore Trail....etc...
Und in Ahrensburg nebenan (10 min Fahrt) haben wir unseren Dirtpark! 

Kommt vorbei and let´s Ride
Übrigens auch ein schäner Wald (Umgebung für CC Touren)
Wer mal Bock hat mitzubasteln ist herzlich eingeladen  

Ein paar Bilder habe ich in meinem Album hochgeladen  

Cu
Niko


----------



## Christian_74 (17. Januar 2007)

Wo habt ihr das den genau gebaut? In der Gegend fallen mir nur die Rauhe Berge ein. Doch da fahre ich seit ne Zeit nicht vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Januar 2007)

jaja das sind ja die Rauhen Berge

der Wald heißt "Hamburger Wald"


----------



## The Offspring (17. Januar 2007)

hört sich gut an, wenn das wetter gut is werd ich vll mal am 27.1 vorbeischauen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Januar 2007)

na das hört sich doch gut an


----------



## Sw!tch (18. Januar 2007)

offspring versprochen es lohnt sich


----------



## The Offspring (18. Januar 2007)

also den bildern zufolge lohnt es sich wirklich  

muss nurnoch jmd. finden der mit mir dahin fährt  

aber ich denk mal das bekomm ich schon hin .


----------



## BananaJoe (21. Januar 2007)

Hey, spitze.
Wir werden öfter mal vorbei schauen. Habt ihr das durch die Stadt genehmigt bekommen? Nicht das euch die Anwohner ständig die Trails einreissen, weil sie genervt sind.
Grüße aus Pinneberg vom Klein Nordende Biker


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. Januar 2007)

ne haben wir nicht!
Die Anwohner sind alles andere als genervt! Die staunen, wollen eine Showeinlage und freuen sich darüber!
Trails bauen wir schon seit über 3 Jahren da und nie hat sich der Förster beschwert oder irgendwas abgerissen!


----------



## BananaJoe (21. Januar 2007)

Wie kommen wir denn am besten an den Park ran? Ich habe schon Kärnter Hütte, mal am Wildpark und mal weiter in Richtung Neugraben mit dem Auto geparkt.
Haben also schon viele Ecken gesehen, aber eure Northshores sind mir so nicht aufgefallen.
Freue mich schon auf die Drops!
Fetten Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Konacoiler360 (22. Januar 2007)

Hört sich sehr spassig an!!!! Das muss ich mir auch angucken, bin sehr gespannt!!!

komme dann wohl mit BananaJoe

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hh-dirtbiking (22. Januar 2007)

Könntet ja mal ne Wegbeschreibung zu dem Spot und dem anliegenden Dirtpark machen. Würde dann auch bestimmt mal vorbei schauen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Januar 2007)

ui Banana..kann es sein das du den falschen Wald meinst?
Großhansdorf liegt direkt an der A1 bei Ahrensburg.
Wegbeschreibung folgt!


----------



## sandro (24. Januar 2007)

ich glaub ich komm auch mal bei euch vorbei. sieht ja alles ser spaßig aus!!!


----------



## Andreas5000 (25. Januar 2007)

Ich glaub er meinte die Harburger Berge! Hier geht es aber um den Hamburger Wald!
Gruß 
Andreas
Werd mich demnächst mal melden zu ner Runde!


----------



## BananaJoe (26. Januar 2007)

Ach, mist.
Hatte ich total überlesen.
Das ist aber auch keine Entfernung. 
Wir werden trotzdem vorbei schauen. Vielleicht wäre ein Tipp für die beste Parkmöglichkeit (Strasse/Platz/Tanke) ganz gut. Nicht, dass wir noch eine Stunde mit den schweren Gerät radeln müssen. 
Geht natürlich auch...
Bis dann

Banana


----------



## Sw!tch (29. Januar 2007)

als gemeint sind die rauhen berge in GRO?HANSDORF bei ahrensburg... im wald is n parlplatz oder von der anderen seite ne straße zum abstellen 

wegbeschreibung überlass ich ma niko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (30. Januar 2007)

Postet mal ne Wegbeschreibung. Ich bin zwar eigentlich nicht ein Northshoreer, aber ich würde auch mal vorebei schauen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. Januar 2007)

servus,
also hier mal die wegbeschreibung!
Also komment von der Autobahn fahrt ihr Ahrensburg/Großhansdorf/Siek ab. Von Lübeck aus an der Ampel rechts...nächste gleich wieder links. Von Hamburg an der Ampel rechts und nächste wieder rechts...dann fahrt ihr erneut über ne Brücke und kommt auf ne Aral zu. Direkt dahinter rechts in die Straße....dann immer geardeaus. Dann gibts 2 Möglichkeiten. Entweder fahrt ihr solange bis links rein der Friedhof ausgeschildert ist (straße heißt  Bei den Rauhen Bergen) die Straße immer gerade aus, über die U-Bahn Brücke an meinem home vorbei. Unmittelbar hinter dem 2ten Straßenhubel könnt ihr rechts am Rand parken und den großen Waldeingang rein. Da dann denn rechten Weg nehmen und immer gerade aus ca 300m die Drops sollten nicht zu verfehlen sein.
Oder.... ihr fahrt halt nach der Aral rechts rein...immer gerade aus...weiter hinten knickt die Straße nach links unter der U-Bahnbrücke unterdurch. Hinter der Brücke gleich links den Sandweg rein. Dem folgen bis schräg links ein kleiner Weg abgeht...da habt ihr einen Parkplatz. Von da aus mit dem Bike dem großen Waldweg folgen...erst leicht bergauf und dann über den hugel rüber und 30 meter weiter und augen links ;-)

so ...seid ihr darauß schlau geworden???? 
Sonst einfach fragen


----------



## Kompostman (30. Januar 2007)

klingt gut beschrieben


----------



## Michel.M. (31. Januar 2007)

Hi, es hat mir bei euch sehr gefallen aber die angegebenen Höhen sind ein bischen hoch angesetzt oder? joa. war aber trotzdem sehr spaßig bei euch.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (31. Januar 2007)

Naja wir waren ja auch nur an denn Drops...runtherum kann man auch noch viel Spaß haben....

ja ok der große geht vielleicht nur bis 6...wenn man kurz vorm Flat landet ist es wohl 7 m..
Mit 1.94 Körpergröße kann ich das immer ganz gut abmessen!


----------



## Sw!tch (31. Januar 2007)

wuhahaha unser lieber michel


----------



## gazza-loddi (5. Februar 2007)

na denn werden wir auch ma schauen da-wenn du so nett einlädst...


----------



## Sw!tch (5. März 2007)

sachtma.... kommt nu eigentlich noch jemand?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. März 2007)

noch mal eine kurze Rundfrage....
Hat irgendjemand noch Holz, oder weiß wo welches liegt?
Stämme mit 9-15 cm Durchmesser oder 8x8 Balken? Am liebsten 5m lang ;-)
Leider gewöhnt man sich ja mit der Zeit an alles...nun planen wir einen neuen größeren Drop/Gap damit der Adrenalinpegel wieder steigt ;-) (Der wohl größte Drop/Gap im Norden.

MfG
Niko


----------



## The Offspring (6. März 2007)

höher als der 5er in nordende ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kind der Küste (6. März 2007)

moinmoin.
komme aus volksdorf, bzw. wohne auf der grenze zwischen Volksdorf, Bergstedt und Hoisbüttel.
Wenn das Wetter besser wird wollten wir uns mal Gartenholz angucken.
evtl. gucken wir dann mal vorbei. Aber erst wenns mal wieder netter draußen wird


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. März 2007)

jo Offspring, wobei die 5m in Nordende wohl auch ein wenig übertrieben sind nä. 
die Stüzen alleine weden ca 4,70 hoch sein. und die Ladnung liegt nochmal min 2 m tiefer ist aber schön lang, sodass man noch die tiefe ein wenig varieren kann (selbe Ladung wie unser bisher größter/siehe Bilder). Brauchen nur leider sau viel Holz.


----------



## Sw!tch (22. März 2007)

so mädels.
förster war heute da.... musste ja irgendwan passieren. irgendsone alte hässlcieh witwe hat sich beim forstamt beschwert und naja so sehr es ihm auch leid tue wir müssen alles abbauen.

also wenn hier noch kommen wollt, dann in den nächsten drei wochen. ansonsten könnt ihr zuhause bleiben


----------



## Christian_74 (22. März 2007)

Tut mir Leid.

Welche Gründe hat er denn gegeben?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. März 2007)

ach ich glaub er erzählt Müll um mich zu verarschen (hatte ich vorher mit ihm gemacht)
jetzt hat der Förtster angeblich bei ihm zu Hause angerufen und ihm gesagt das die Sachen doch erst mal stehen bleiben können


----------



## Sw!tch (25. März 2007)

ja. ich verarsche niemanden der idiot ist einfach nurn depp. 

der mann ist vorbeigekommen da sich irgendein fußgänger sich beschwert hat, daovn hätte es wohl schon mehrere gegeben. er hat gleich,höflich, gesagt das wirs leider abbauen sollen. ich hab erwieder das ich keinen grund dafür sehe, wir zersägen keine bäume oder schlagen nägel irgendwo rein. er hat sich sorgen gemacht das wir in irgendwelche fußgänger reinpreschen worauf ich gesagt habe das wir aus diesem grund nie alleine fahren(--> ich ahb an dem tag nur gebuddelt) . hinzu kommt natürlich ncoh das wir schön an der frischen luft sind anstatt vorm fernseher zu hocken und das wir mit holz rumbasteln. uuuund das das ganze nciht gefährlicher ist als fussball, wo sich fast jede trainingsstunde jemand verletzt. ich hasse fussball  und naja er hat nach meinem nahemn und nahc meiner adresse gefragt, ich hab ihm zum glück meine richtige genannt, 3 stunden später hat er angerufen und gesagt, dass wirs ncoh ne weile stehen lassen können  grund hat er nciht genannt.
klingt sehr unglaubwürdig, aber issoooo


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. Juni 2007)

so...
nachdem letzten die Trails von kleinen ***** Kindern abgerissen worden sind.
Habe ich mich heute mal wiedre ran gemacht und wieder 2 aufgebaut.  
der kleine ist unverändert aufgebaut.
Und der mittlere wurde als einzelner aufgebaut. Höher und weeeeeiiiiter. Man braucht schon viel geschwindigkeit. 
Ich glaube er ist größte bisher 

ja und weitere sind in planung+ richtig kleine balance Trails mit wippen etc.

Wir werden demnächst es auch versuchen öffentlich mit erlaubnis von der Gemeinde zu machen

MfG
Niko


----------



## Kompostman (24. Juni 2007)

Hast du ein paar Pics davon?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Juni 2007)

moin,

ja hier ist mal ein Bild. Das weiße ist ein teil der Landung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BananaJoe (28. Juni 2007)

Das sieht ja richtig gut aus. Bei der nächsten Gelegenheit und gutem Wetter schaue ich bei euch vorbei. Eine offizielle Genehmigung wäre klasse. Oder man pachtet einen gewissen Bereich von der Stadt. In Malente läuft das ja auch so und klappt scheinbar prima.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. Juli 2007)

hier mal ein kleines Video von mir beim neuen Drop


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiL0Rk6G-F8


----------



## Bikoholiker94 (27. September 2017)

Hallo,
Was ist noch übrig davon sei es Dirtpark oder die Drops und walls?
Gruß Adrian


----------

